# Florida Key Advice



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys looking to go to the keys and my wife wants to target tarpon. Any advice on time of year, suggestions on what area and who to book with? Not looking for huge fish but more looking for clear water, sight casting(not fly fishing).Woudnt mind snook as well. Also a nice place to stay (resort). 

Don't know where to start so any advice would be helpful thanks!


----------



## SmithFamilyTackle (Nov 10, 2013)

There is a guide that was on TKF that moved there
https://www.facebook.com/sunrisefloridakeys

She can help you for sure. 
Allison is a guide down there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've fished with Capts Jim Hobales and Raul Montero and liked fishing with both of them. Jim usually fishes the Everglades or Biscayne Bay/upper keys. Depending on the time of year, Raul will fish that area or down around Islamorada. Jim is a little more easy going, and Raul will also guide for fly fishing if you want to try any (although fly fishing in the keys is not a game for beginners). 

Cheers Lodge in Islamorada is considered the nicest of the keys resorts. There are some other comfortable places, but not fancy.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Bruce J said:


> Cheers Lodge in Islamorada is considered the nicest of the keys resorts. There are some other comfortable places, but not fancy.


May have meant Cheeca Lodge.. http://www.cheeca.com/

I would check out http://budnmarys.com/ for a guide.

Good luck.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Fished with two guides in Key West years ago in late May. They said the wind finally quit blowing that week, we had perfect conditions and could see tarpon approaching like schools of big ling, while still 80 yards away. Water depth maybe 10 feet. One of the guys landed two out of two on fly. Next day the wife and I potlicked their spot, nobody else around. I landed one out of two hookups on fly. The wife poled the boat to get us in front of each school. She's a trooper.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

scwine said:


> May have meant Cheeca Lodge.. http://www.cheeca.com/
> 
> I would check out http://budnmarys.com/ for a guide.
> 
> Good luck.


X 2 on both of the above.

If you are thinking both Tarpon and Snook, Islamorada will be the place to be. Any farther down the Keys and you are out of the really good Snook country. There are still some as far down as Big Pine Key, but it isn't prime. The back country has Snook and generally smaller Tarpon.

Excellent for large Tarpon from Islamorada on down the Keys. The old bridge at Bahia Honda Key is probably the most consistent producer.

Warm months are better than cold months with May/June being prime.
Bud and Marys has top guides that can get you on both of these fish, probably in the same day.

The 1st post in the "Show pictures of your Sweethearts fish" on the TTMB shows my Sweetie wearing a Bud and Mary's hat. She has used their guides several times. All were very knowledgeable, and on top of their game.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Yep, Cheeca Lodge. I'll blame autocorrect, or maybe just poor proofreading!


----------



## willienillie74 (Oct 21, 2013)

We stayed at Hawks Kay last year and loved it. They have a fleet of guides from backcounty to offshore.


----------



## bigflats (Nov 6, 2013)

willienillie74 said:


> We stayed at Hawks Kay last year and loved it. They have a fleet of guides from backcounty to offshore.


That's good to hear. I booked Hawk's Cay for a week in May.


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheeca Lodge is a great place to stay. For a guide my suggestion is Steven Tejera. I've fished with him 8 or 10 times and have four days lined up with him in early May.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

All I can say is book as far ahead as possible , the best guides sell out first , sometimes over a year in advance.
I called my guy in Key West in October of 2013 for May . 14 dates , he was sold
out. I booked for May of 15 , looking forward to my trip coming up.

He states that most of his angler step off the boat and book for next year.

Good luck,

Mo


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> Fished with two guides in Key West years ago in late May. They said the wind finally quit blowing that week, we had perfect conditions and could see tarpon approaching like schools of big ling, while still 80 yards away. Water depth maybe 10 feet. One of the guys landed two out of two on fly. Next day the wife and I potlicked their spot, nobody else around. I landed one out of two hookups on fly. The wife poled the boat to get us in front of each school. *She's a trooper*.


 **** right she is! This is the only thing on 2cool I have ever shown Mrs. Tailshot.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

KRA79 said:


> Cheeca Lodge is a great place to stay. For a guide my suggestion is Steven Tejera. I've fished with him 8 or 10 times and have four days lined up with him in early May.


x 2


----------

